# GOOD UK LUBES



## andyt1992 (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally i like GT85 silicon spray, just wondering what other UK cubers have found to be the best.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## jiggy (Feb 21, 2010)

I use Maplin's "Silicone Grease PTFE" spray. I can't compare it to any thing else but it does a fairly decent job. I also use Maplin's "Contact Cleaner" to get old sticker gunk from the cubies when I replace them and it's absolutely brilliant stuff!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 21, 2010)

Halfords Silicon lube FTW XD


----------



## Bomber (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a lubricant from Lidl, it's called W5. It's incredibly cheap at 99p and has been proven to be good enough for use by the best cubers. Erik uses it in his Type D's, I use it in everything. I've tried a few lubricants including PuzzleProz, Vaseline, Shock Oil and some other miscellaneous oils. 

A few other cubers use it around here too, like the Maplin Lubricant it's widespread and does its job. If you're at all interested then there are some older topics about UK Lubricants here and here.

Look at us here, discussing lubricants at ~1am GMT. What are we doing?


----------



## jiggy (Feb 21, 2010)

Bomber said:


> Look at us here, discussing lubricants at ~1am GMT. What are we doing?


This really made me laugh! 

That Lidl lubricant sounds interesting, I may have to check it out!


----------



## Edam (Feb 21, 2010)

tableau


----------



## r_517 (Feb 21, 2010)

W5? sounds interesting~ gonna check it tomorrow

* should be "today" 2am GMT. What the hell am I doing


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah, I use W5 too. Its really cheap at one pound and does the job. Go down to your nearest Lidl and its called W5 universal silicone oil.


----------



## Kolraz (Feb 21, 2010)

A lot of people use tableau dry lube, this is the best I've tried.


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 21, 2010)

What can did you get because my tableau ran out quite quickly. Also I prefer W5 over tableau as its cheaper and in my opinion better. But thats just my opinion you may think otherwise


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by Musli4brekkies


> Halfords Silicon lube FTW XD


second.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nobody here knows a lube called D39 which is produced in Japan. it is the most commonly used lube in Japan and China, and it's really good, far better than Maplin I think. (anyway i found noway to purchase one here)

Also Ghost Hand has a lube for cubes only. it's not bad i think


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 22, 2010)

mine comes from a company called 3-IN-1, its good and the only one i could get a hold of locally


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

Edam said:


> tableau



This


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Tableau is my favourite.
Maplin was the first I tried - pretty good but I probably won't buy any more as long as alternatives are available.
LIDL's W5 is very cheap but I it feels a bit gummy to me.
3-in-1 Silicone -- I bought a can but haven't used it on any cubes (since I have so many others!)
Maru -- I have a couple of the little bottles that come with Maru cube blister packs and it's good stuff. Not really a UK lube but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## attomo (Feb 22, 2010)

tableau dry lube silicone lube, got it for 1.99 from local hardware store


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 22, 2010)

attomo said:


> tableau dry lube silicone lube, got it for *1.99* from local hardware store


Are you serious ?!?!?! Mine cost 5.99 on Amazon. What hardware store did you get is from ?


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 23, 2010)

Originally Posted bu Tarik220


> yeah, I use W5 too. Its really cheap at one pound and does the job. Go down to your nearest Lidl and its called W5 universal silicone oil.



Could you attach a picture? i looked but they only had washing up liquid


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

scottishcuber said:


> Originally Posted bu Tarik220
> 
> 
> > yeah, I use W5 too. Its really cheap at one pound and does the job. Go down to your nearest Lidl and its called W5 universal silicone oil.
> ...



i could only find bleach and dishwasher gel and tabs by W5 also


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > tableau
> ...



Me too

... or Shock Oil, depending on softness of cube plastic.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 23, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



Explain please?

I used some shock oil on my 7x7 and it made turning so so stiff.

On-Topic - Halfords Silicone Spray isn't too bad. Readily available.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 23, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


Shock oil can work really well, but you need to use the right weight rating and quantity. I've also found it doesn't seem to work so well on cubes with softer plastic (F-II for example). I've never used it on big cubes so can't comment on that.

I use 20wt on my type-C and have found it to work really well. Makes it glide extremely smoothly and reduces 'static' friction (initial resistance to movement). When applying shock oil its important not to use too much. It usually only takes literally 1-2 drops. Stiffness after lubing can be symptomatic of over lubrication.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 24, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> I use 20wt on my type-C and have found it to work really well. Makes it glide extremely smoothly and reduces 'static' friction (initial resistance to movement).



On my new A(III) it has pretty much this effect. I used 10wt, the thinnest I could find.



Cride5 said:


> When applying shock oil its important not to use too much. It usually only takes literally 1-2 drops. Stiffness after lubing can be symptomatic of over lubrication.



That may explain why lol. I used a fair old bit. I may try again. It's just a bit of a naus, stripping and cleaning the whole lot if it goes wrong again. I'll see.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> scottishcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted bu Tarik220
> ...









As with a lot of the products at LIDL, they don't stock the silicone spray it all the time. I'm a fairly regular LIDL shopper so I just pick some up when they have it. I do prefer Tableau though and of course the Czech oil beats everything (or was it Hungarian?  )


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcuber said:
> ...



Thanks for that pic of W5,
I was looking in with all the regular stuff near all the cleaning sprays etc. Shame though as car care was in my local lidl recently so i may have missed it for a few weeks or months


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> I've also found it doesn't seem to work so well on cubes with softer plastic (F-II for example).



Woops, tell a lie. I just realised that I confused my ghost hands for my FII :fp I've just lubed my real FII (which seems to have much harder plastic) for the first time with 2-drops of 10wt shock oil and it's fan-f**in-tastic!!


----------

